# Cutie in Vegas and One More - Update



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Update: Daisy has been adopted! :chili::chili: Frankie still available.*

She's at the city shelter - hope one of the rescues gets her. Anyone here???


Does Frankie look like a Malt to anyone?

*FRANKIE *
*Lhasa Apso *

*Small







Young







Male







Dog







Pet ID: A493929 *

**

*Small







Young







Female







Dog







Pet ID: A495096 *


*More About DAISY*

*My Contact Info*


The Animal Foundation
Las Vegas, NV
702-384-3333


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is a cutie!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will see if we can help. I bet she gets adopted fast though. Hugs,Edie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Marsah, aren't you on Vegas? She might be perfect for you.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Marsah, aren't you on Vegas? She might be perfect for you.


Yes, I'm in Vegas, I could get her for rescue, but I cannot be her forever home at this time. 




plenty pets 20 said:


> I will see if we can help. I bet she gets adopted fast though. Hugs,Edie


I just phoned you Edie - left you message. I hope we can work something out. rayer:


----------

